# hey from missouri



## molina41 (Jan 20, 2010)

hey ive been on for about a month. and i am jsut wondering about all the contests and the "teams" whats all that about and how do i get involved???


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

Glad to see another Missouri in here !!! Welcome .


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tomkat7 (Mar 15, 2010)

welcome!!!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* molina41. Have fun here.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

welcome!! there are usually different things going on. i know there are teams for shed hunting, and other things. you just have to see the post at the right time and ask to be on a team i guess?


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## rambo-yambo (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcom to AT from St. Louis. What part of MO are you located?


----------



## t.crawford714 (Mar 25, 2010)

:welcome: to AT :blob1: :RockOn:


----------

